# heat press on sweaters?



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

Can you heat press sweaters? if so, how do they come up? Any pictures to share?

I am thinking of doing some but not sure what they will look like. 
I am using transjet II from Coastal, any suggestions?


Lorena


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Lorna, I did some sweats and they are fleece but 50/50. They get a little crushed which I don't like but after awhile they puff back up. I make sure the ironing is uniform so there is no pressed square on the shirt.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lou, are you talking about sweaters or sweatshirts?

Sweaters are made of loosely woven knit yarn and they have tiny gaps between the threads, and also they usually have an uneven surface.

I don't think you will be able to get good results on sweaters, because of the uneven surface, and also because when the fabric stretches the transfer might crack.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes I agree on your response to the sweaters. I tried a polo shirt with the same type of fabric and was unhappy with results.


----------

